# Another Track Identification



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Alright fellow track savants, what is it?? Four toes, no claw marks, any guesses??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bobcat


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Bobcat


+1.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm going to go with baby Bigfoot again. Sooner or later I'll be right


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

It's NOT a bobcat nor lion. How wide is it? It looks a lot like a front bear track, we just aren't seeing the other toe.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I say that is the right front of a bear


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I just googled it and the internet says it's Sid the Sloth from Ice Age.:shock:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I say that is the right front of a bear


That's kinda what I was thinking but I didn't dare say.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im going with a bear


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Manbearpig


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

The initial post photo was one end of the track, and this was the muddy footed critter responsible on the other end.....










Congrats to all those answering correctly :_O=:


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

Do I get a prize?

Just curious, was it missing a toe? I know in the past they have clipped a toe from lions they were studying so they wouldn't chase the same one twice.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Theres a kid down the street from me that mows our lawn bare footed- he leaves the same track


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

pibjr said:


> Do I get a prize?
> 
> Just curious, was it missing a toe? I know in the past they have clipped a toe from lions they were studying so they wouldn't chase the same one twice.


 No it wasn't missing a toe, oft times they just don't all show up clearly. This was also the case in the bear track Kingfisher posted that only had 4 toes clearly visible. Sometimes that is just the way a bear walks.

As for a prize, you are entitled to the praise and adoration of all forum members, so go ahead and take a bow! :smile:


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Bears walk bipedal on their rear feet, meaning they place them flat, no heel to toe rock. This makes rear prints complete and symmetrical. Front tracks get more heel pressure(terrain dependent) so you don't always get good toe imprints. I believe I read some where that this has something to do with having non-retractable claws. This is especially true on down hills. 3 and 4 toed bear stories go back to the first trappers, along with the lore of those toes having been lost in traps. Second set of bear tracks I ever cut only had 4 toe imprints, and having just read an old story in Fur, Fish, and Game I assumed that bear was missing his toes. It was quite a few years later before I knew what was actually going on. 

Beautiful bear by the way.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Plantigrade, not bipedal.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome! been spending what precious little spare time i have hiking and glassing for bear. glad somebody got close to one. congrats kevind


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Bobcat


 1st rule for track ID threads:

Never go first.

.


----------

